# Quercus marianica



## frederico (20 Mai 2015 às 20:58)

Provavelmente esta será a espécie arbórea da flora portuguesa que menos portugueses conhecerão. E isto porque só agora se começa a saber sobre este carvalho, que na realidade é um híbrido (_Quercus faginea x Quercus canariensis)!_

E para simplificar as coisas, tomo a liberdade de lhe dar um nome comum. Por informação que colhi na sua área de ocorrência natural a população conhece esta belíssima árvore simplesmente como carvalho. Para distingui-la dos seus companheiros do género Quercus, passaremos a conhecê-lo como carvalho-do-sudoeste.

O carvalho-do-sudoeste foi a espécie que dominou os bosques em boa parte das serranias do sudoeste alentejano e do barlavento algarvio. Também ocorria em áreas mais húmidas e sombria das serras do sotavento algarvio, mais concretamente nos concelhos de Loulé, São Brás de Alportel e Tavira. Do outro lado do Guadiana, a espécie ocorre na serra de Aracena, sendo o seu limite oriental o rio Guadalquivir.

No passado a pastorícia foi uma importante actividade no Sul do país. O fogo era considerado um aliado pelos pastores, e as árvores um empecilho para a actividade. Os pastores acreditavam que depois dos incêndios, o pasto crescia com mais vigor. Ao longo dos séculos a pastorícia destruiu a vegetação arbórea das serras algarvias, expondo assim os solos inclinados à erosão provocada pelas chuvas torrenciais de Inverno. Assim ocorreu o assoreamento da foz do Guadiana e de outros rios e ribeiras como o Gilão ou o Arade.

Se não bastassem os incêndios, havia o problema da exploração madeireira. A produção de carvão foi no passado uma importante actividade económica no Sul. E havia ainda fornos de cal e de pão para aquecer... Para além disso a construção naval consumia enormes quantidades de madeira. Dada a importância económica da cortiça e a utilização da bolota de azinheira para alimentação dos porcos, os habitantes das aldeias do Sul cortavam os carvalhos e as árvores das galerias ripícolas, mas normalmente salvavam os sobreiros e as azinheiras. Para além disso, estas duas espécies foram amplamente cultivadas. O próprio sobreiro viu a sua área de distribuição natural aumentada, por acção antropogénica, acabando por ocupar o habitat dos carvalhos e da azinheira em vastas áreas do Sul do país, especialmente nas serras. E agora temos o pinheiro e o eucalipto a ocupar o espaço do sobreiro. Todos estes factores reduziram drasticamente a área ocupada pelos carvalhos marcescentes a Sul do Tejo. Dada a reduzida área de distribuição do Quercus marianica, a situação torna-se ainda mais preocupante para esta espécie.

O _Quercus marianica _ocorre no sudoeste ibérico regiões com Inverno moderadas, Verões quentes mas com alguma moderação nas temperaturas máximas médias, precipitação média anual acima dos 600/700 mm, e solos pouco degradados. Os vales e as encostas serranas mais frescas do sudoeste alentejano, serras algarvias (com excepção do terço oriental) e a área mais ocidental da serra Morena são os locais com as condições edafo-climáticas ideias para a espécie.

Devido ao abandono da pastorícia e da cultura do trigo, os bosques de _Quercus marianica _estão a recuperar em alguns vales e encostas dos concelhos de Odemira, Monchique e Aljezur. Contudo a situação da espécie em Portugal é muito precária. Não existem medidas de protecção e normalmente os proprietários eliminam totalmente os jovens carvalhos quando procedem às «lavouras» e «limpezas do mato». A maioria dos indivíduos que ocorrem no nosso país são jovens e escasseiam os carvalhos de idade avançada, os quais, importa sublinhar, atingem proporções consideráveis. Este facto dá uma noção da redução drástica que a espécie sofreu ao longo do tempo, a qual terá seguramente provocado uma extinção local em algumas áreas do Sul do país. Contudo ao visitarmos os locais onde a regeneração tem lugar constata-se algo que alguma bibliografia refere: o sobreiro foi pouco comum em vastas áreas serranas do Sudoeste, a quais terão sido dominadas por bosques de_ Quercus marianica_. Pude constatar isto ao percorrer o vale de uma ribeira algures no Parque Natural da Costa Vicentina e Sudoeste Alentejano. Ao longo de vários quilómetros o carvalho-do-sudoeste está a ocupar as encostas serranas voltadas a Norte. E perto da ribeira há_ Quercus robur estremadurensis_. E sobre o carvalho-roble, uma nota: a sub-espécie que ocorre no Sul é muito primitiva, uma relíquia botânica rara desconhecida e quase extinta em Portugal. E surge associado ao _Quercus marianica_.

Então e onde pára o _Quercus canariensis_? É provável que nunca tenha sido muito comum em Portugal. E também é possível que já se encontre extinto na serra de Monchique. Neste momento a espécie ocorre nas serras das províncias de Cádis, Málaga ou Almeria. Assim temos o _Quercus marianica_ a ocidente do Guadalquivir e o _Quercus canariensis _a oriente.

*Lamentavelmente, o Quercus marianica é desconhecido dos portugueses, o que revela o nosso grande atraso científico. Dada a sua raridade e importância ecológica, social e económica, seria importante que a espécie tivesse um estatuto de protecção especial, tal como já sucede com o sobreiro e a azinheira. Ou seja, o corte deveria ser proibido. *

Ameaças:

- incêndios;
- ocupação do habitat com plantações de eucalipto, pinheiro-bravo, pinheiro-manso ou sobreiro;
- limpezas de mato e lavouras;
- agricultura intensiva;
- corte para venda da madeira;
- ocupação do habitat por invasoras;
- pisoteio;
- crescimento urbanístico e povoamento disperso.

*Nota: quem quiser observar a espécie pode enviar-me MP. Só direi a localização dos bosquetes a utilizadores registados há mais de um ano no fórum e reservo-me ao direito de não responder a MPs. 

Passei o fim-de-semana no PNCVSA a ver bosquetes deste carvalho, de carvalho-cerquinho e de amieiro.*


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2015 às 20:51)

frederico disse:


> Provavelmente esta será a espécie arbórea da flora portuguesa que menos portugueses conhecerão. E isto porque só agora se começa a saber sobre este carvalho, que na realidade é um híbrido (_Quercus faginea x Quercus canariensis)!_
> 
> E para simplificar as coisas, tomo a liberdade de lhe dar um nome comum. Por informação que colhi na sua área de ocorrência natural a população conhece esta belíssima árvore simplesmente como carvalho. Para distingui-la dos seus companheiros do género Quercus, passaremos a conhecê-lo como carvalho-do-sudoeste.
> 
> ...



Desconhecia por completo este híbrido, parece ser uma planta completamente esquecida e ignorada. Vou pesquisar mais sobre esta espécie/híbrido. 

É estranho dizer que o _Quercus canariensis_ se encontra extinto em Monchique, quando esse será o único ou um dos únicos sítios onde a espécie se encontra em Portugal. Acha possível que todos os supostos exemplares de _Quercus canariensis_ sejam na verdade o _Quercus marianica_? É fácil de distinguir das restantes subespécies de Q. faginea.?


----------



## frederico (24 Mai 2015 às 23:26)

MSantos disse:


> Desconhecia por completo este híbrido, parece ser uma planta completamente esquecida e ignorada. Vou pesquisar mais sobre esta espécie/híbrido.
> 
> É estranho dizer que o _Quercus canariensis_ se encontra extinto em Monchique, quando esse será o único ou um dos únicos sítios onde a espécie se encontra em Portugal. Acha possível que todos os supostos exemplares de _Quercus canariensis_ sejam na verdade o _Quercus marianica_? É fácil de distinguir das restantes subespécies de Q. faginea.?




Segundo li num estudo muito provavelmente o _Quercus canariensis_ já está extinto pois não foram encontrados indivíduos nos últimos trabalhos de campo, o que existe neste momento em Monchique são exemplares de _Quercus marianica_. Já nos anos 50 o _Quercus canariensis_ era muito raro em Monchique. 

O _Quercus marianica _distingue-se bem do _Quercus faginea_. O _Quercus robur estremadurensis _também se distingue muito bem do _Quercus robur broteroi_, o carvalho-roble do Sul tem folhas muito grandes o que torna fácil a sua identificação. Onde vi muitos carvalhos-roble em galerias ripícolas foi na serra de Aracena, perto de Linares. Quanto ao_ Quercus faginea_ ainda não sei distinguir os três tipos que ocorrem no nosso país. 

Aqui está a informação que procura:

http://www.ensino.uevora.pt/mgcrn/Documentos_varios/Tese_Carlos_Vila_Vicosa.pdf


Há alguma confusão entre _Quercus canariensis_ e _Quercus marianica_. No ano passado identifiquei na freguesia de Cachopo uns carvalhos que julgava serem _Quercus canariensis_ mas afinal são _Quercus marianica_. 

Se o_ Quercus canariensis_ está extinto em Monchique então é um património genético que está para sempre perdido. Uma reintrodução com carvalhos andaluzes não iria compensar o que se perdeu com esta extinção local.


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2015 às 19:41)

frederico disse:


> Segundo li num estudo muito provavelmente o _Quercus canariensis_ já está extinto pois não foram encontrados indivíduos nos últimos trabalhos de campo, o que existe neste momento em Monchique são exemplares de _Quercus marianica_. Já nos anos 50 o _Quercus canariensis_ era muito raro em Monchique.
> 
> O _Quercus marianica _distingue-se bem do _Quercus faginea_. O _Quercus robur estremadurensis _também se distingue muito bem do _Quercus robur broteroi_, o carvalho-roble do Sul tem folhas muito grandes o que torna fácil a sua identificação. Onde vi muitos carvalhos-roble em galerias ripícolas foi na serra de Aracena, perto de Linares. Quanto ao_ Quercus faginea_ ainda não sei distinguir os três tipos que ocorrem no nosso país.
> 
> ...




Existe um exemplar descrito em vários como sendo o maior _Quercus canariensis _existente em Portugal, será que não é de facto um _Quercus canariensis _e sim um_ Quercus marianica_? É que até no site do ICNF o indicam como tal_. 
_
http://arvores-do-sul.blogspot.com.es/2008/03/o-carvalho-de-monchique-da-estrada-do.html
http://www.icnf.pt/portal/florestas...reguesia=&Processo=&template:method=Pesquisar


----------



## frederico (26 Mai 2015 às 20:15)

Por acaso já tinha lido sobre essa árvore.

Quando for a Monchique vou procurá-la e esclarecerei a dúvida.

A tese que referi diz que não foi encontrado nenhum exemplar de _Quercus canariensis_ em Monchique no último trabalho de campo...

Mas em breve a dúvida ficará esclarecida, quando voltar ao Algarve no Verão irei a Monchique, tinha pensado ir lá buscar umas coisas para pôr no jardim lá de casa e aproveito para ver essa árvore classificada.


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2015 às 20:20)

frederico disse:


> Por acaso já tinha lido sobre essa árvore.
> 
> Quando for a Monchique vou procurá-la e esclarecerei a dúvida.
> 
> ...



Já tive a dar uma olhada na tese, muito interessante, é incrível a facilidade de hibridação dos Quercus!


----------



## frederico (26 Mai 2015 às 20:50)

Preenche uma grande lacuna na ciência portuguesa contudo ainda há muito para estudar no que diz respeito à nossa vegetação nativa. 

Em relação ao outro tópico dos pinheiros acho que as minhas ideias seriam mais fáceis de perceber com imagens, tenho de ir aos locais para fotografar para mostrar como é surpreendente a capacidade de regeneração do sobreiro e da azinheira em áreas com solos degradados, acho que o factor mais importante é talvez a precipitação média anual, pois não vejo tal regeneração nas zonas mais áridas, enquanto é bem patente em zonas com p.m.a. acima dos 600 mm.


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (24 Ago 2016 às 19:32)

frederico disse:


> Provavelmente esta será a espécie arbórea da flora portuguesa que menos portugueses conhecerão. E isto porque só agora se começa a saber sobre este carvalho, que na realidade é um híbrido (_Quercus faginea x Quercus canariensis)!_
> 
> E para simplificar as coisas, tomo a liberdade de lhe dar um nome comum. Por informação que colhi na sua área de ocorrência natural a população conhece esta belíssima árvore simplesmente como carvalho. Para distingui-la dos seus companheiros do género Quercus, passaremos a conhecê-lo como carvalho-do-sudoeste.
> 
> ...




Não tendo 1 ano de inscrição (apenas umas horas) fiquei interessado por este tópico porque há alguns anos convenci os meus pais a criar um bosque autóctone.
É claro que não consegui todas as espécies que queria mas em termos de Quercus tenho várias espécies autóctones como:

Quercus robur
Quercus pyrenaica
Quercus faginea
Quercus suber
Quercus illex (inclusive uma bolota deu-me uma planta com folhas púrpuras)
Quercus coccifera

Não conhecia de todo esta espécie (julgo que, tratando-se de um híbrido a denominação será Quercus x marianica) mas é mais uma espécie que gostava de adquirir.

Por acaso não conhece nenhum viveiro ou loja etc onde possa adquirir plantas ou bolotas?

Também ando há alguns anos à procura de jovens árvores ou bolotas de Quercus lusitanica e Quercus canariensis, se conhecer algum sítio onde adquirir bolotas ou plantas, ficar-lhe-ia muito grato.

Obrigdo e parabéns pela divulgação


----------

